# 'Be seen' rechargeable front light with decent runtime



## vickster (21 Sep 2017)

Having been let down by not one but two dead Lezyne lights while cycling home last night - although they were charged when they went in the bag a week ago, one lasted about 10 minutes, the other wouldn't produce any light, I'm probably in the market for a new front light.

Needs to be USB chargeable (although a back up with batteries might be good if such a thing exists), and have a decent run time probably in a flashing mode. The roads I ride aren't that dark, well darkish without lights as I found out between streetlamps, so it's a be seen light really.

The fixing needs to go on the handlebars, as I have crosslevers and narrow bars haowever, there is limited space, the lezyne rubber mountings just about fit! I like the small aesthetics of the Lezyne (old style micro drives)

What would anyone suggest for up to say £50, Moon LX 560 looks ok for £40 on Rutland but it looks quite chunky?


----------



## flake99please (21 Sep 2017)

Have you considered running something like a pair Cateye Rapid X type lights on the forks?

Just over your budget though for the pair...

Available here


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2017)

flake99please said:


> Have you considered running something like a pair Cateye Rapid X type lights on the forks?
> 
> Just over your budget though for the pair...
> 
> Available here


Thanks, I'd presumably need bar mounted too? What's the benefit of these over a traditional light?


----------



## mjr (21 Sep 2017)

I'd buy a German-spec K-marked steady light with a battery charge indicator, often on its power button. Rose Bikes probably sell loads, or if you could wait, Lidl may do another special soon which will probably be around £10 and avoid paying the relatively high postage.

Some USB-charged lights can run directly from a USB power pack if you strap one to the bike, too.


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> I'd buy a German-spec K-marked steady light with a battery charge indicator, often on its power button. Rose Bikes probably sell loads, or if you could wait, Lidl may do another special soon which will probably be around £10 and avoid paying the relatively high postage.
> 
> Some USB-charged lights can run directly from a USB power pack if you strap one to the bike, too.


I've no idea what type of light you mean. The lights in Lidl are always rather ugly and massive!


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Sep 2017)

I've got a set of Electron Pod lights - you can buy just the front one on it's own from Highland Bikes for under a tenner - RRP for a set is £40 so thats good value.

Definitely a "be seen" light, nice and small so should easily fit in your bars and a charge last for ages - I've done 7 / 8 hour rides and it's still been flashing away.


----------



## Crackle (21 Sep 2017)

The Moon clones that Planet X sell are very bright, rechargeable via USB, run time, I forget exactly but 2- 4 hrs. Jobsworth Canopus and Dogstar they're called. Stretchy band fitting which should fit in the space you have.


----------



## Nibor (21 Sep 2017)

The Aldi ones will be around next week


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Sep 2017)

The Lezyne USB lights have been brilliant on my bikes.


----------



## mjr (21 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> I've no idea what type of light you mean. The lights in Lidl are always rather ugly and massive!


Something like https://www.rosebikes.com/article/sigma-roadster-usb-front-light/aid:879985 - yeah, it's a bit bigger than a blinky, but it has a charge indicator, can be used to see where you're going at a push (if riding unlit areas is a regular thing, I'd go brighter, at least 30 lux and probably more) and that sort of thing tends to work for a few years in my experience (which actually makes it difficult to recommend a current model because my front lights are 2, 4 and 20 years old and still working!)

Or you can keep blowing £40-50 quid a pop on the worse lights that are popular in this country for reasons I don't really grok.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Sep 2017)

The Aldi ones I think £15 might be worth a gamble . Seem to lezyene copies


----------



## Nibor (22 Sep 2017)

This is the back light I got last year and it is very bright I believe it is a Moon Nebula copy
https://roubaixcycling.cc/2016/09/30/aldi-bikemate-front-and-rear-lights/


----------



## Bimble (22 Sep 2017)

ISTR @Shaun getting one of these and saying it was good: http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/product-front-light.html

ETA: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/b...t-lights-around-£80-mark.216252/#post-4849461


----------



## GJT (22 Sep 2017)

I love my Exposure Flash, although that runs off rechargeable batteries.
I would imagine the Trace would be as good and that is USB charging. 
I like the fact that the light pulses rather than off/on flashing.


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2017)

Bimble said:


> ISTR @Shaun getting one of these and saying it was good: http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/product-front-light.html
> 
> ETA: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bontrager-ion-700-r-usb-or-suggestions-for-rechargeable-front-lights-around-£80-mark.216252/#post-4849461


Candbseen option Sold out


----------



## Jason (22 Sep 2017)

I have one of these and it's awesome

https://www.merlincycles.com/moon-m...MI1o2-ufG51gIVU4GyCh36tAHcEAQYASABEgKx6PD_BwE


----------



## oldstrath (23 Sep 2017)

Small, neat, perfectly adequate for what you describe, about £50 from Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Busch-Müll...qid=1506148392&sr=8-1&keywords=ixon+core&th=1

Doesn't flash, but that's really a good thing in the dark


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2017)

I've been carrying the front of these not used it much but I'm quite impressed with the rear and the versatility of the strap https://www.evanscycles.com/cateye-loop-2-front-rear-rechargable-set-EV276543


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2017)

Jasonbourne said:


> I have one of these and it's awesome
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/moon-m...MI1o2-ufG51gIVU4GyCh36tAHcEAQYASABEgKx6PD_BwE


Thanks, it looks too big to fit on my bars unfortunately


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2017)

HLaB said:


> I've been carrying the front of these not used it much but I'm quite impressed with the rear and the versatility of the strap https://www.evanscycles.com/cateye-loop-2-front-rear-rechargable-set-EV276543


Is that enough as a sole light to use in traffic? They look like a secondary light option


----------



## Jason (24 Sep 2017)

2.5 inches long by 2 inches wide (it's pretty small)
will take a pic on the bars for comparison


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2017)

Jasonbourne said:


> 2.5 inches long by 2 inches wide (it's pretty small)
> will take a pic on the bars for comparison


I literally have about a cm for the bracket. Width restricted too. Garmin on stem


----------



## GJT (24 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> Thanks, it looks too big to fit on my bars unfortunately


 
The Trace is only 57mm x 28mm


----------



## HLaB (24 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> Is that enough as a sole light to use in traffic? They look like a secondary light option


I've never read the blurb but it wouldn't be a too see light. I think I've clipped it on twice after TT's and twice on the road bike, it seems fine to me but I'm not cycling in London.


----------



## andrew_s (24 Sep 2017)

If it's "be seen", this front light from Aldi (on sale Thursday, £13) should be pretty good
https://www.aldi.co.uk/high-performance-bike-light-front/p/080231180823900
Similar to last year's (which was a Moon Nebula rip off), 240 lumens, USB chargeable
There's also a matching rear.
.


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2017)

andrew_s said:


> If it's "be seen", this front light from Aldi (on sale Thursday, £13) should be pretty good
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/high-performance-bike-light-front/p/080231180823900
> Similar to last year's (which was a Moon Nebula rip off), 240 lumens, USB chargeable
> There's also a matching rear.
> .


How do these lights fit? Horizontally or vertically? If the former, I can't see how it'll work with cross levers in the minimal space available 

The exposure looks a good option, for under £40


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> How do these lights fit? Horizontally or vertically? If the former, I can't see how it'll work with cross levers in the minimal space available
> 
> The exposure looks a good option, for under £40


If they are the same as last years then either way - the bracket mount is square and rubber. I'm buying another after discovering that if your orange justice leaks in your waterproof pannier and sits there a day eventually some seeps into the light ...it sort of worked till Mr Summerdays took it apart!


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> If they are the same as last years then either way - the bracket mount is square and rubber. I'm buying another after discovering that if your orange justice leaks in your waterproof pannier and sits there a day eventually some seeps into the light ...it sort of worked till Mr Summerdays took it apart!


Do you have a photo? And would it fit given my above photo. I really have v little space!


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2017)

Ok that's last year's rear light but the light brackets were interchangeable!


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2017)

Presumably it sits horizontally (I'm really crap at figuring that sort of thing out from a photo  )? No go then. Thanks


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2017)

Both ways... it was vertical in the mounted phone so that it lined up with my seat post.... I'll go and mount it on the front of my bike now for you....


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2017)

They'll go either way. I have one vertically on the front of mine and horizontal on the back. If you miss them in Aldi, they are pretty much the same as the Planet x ones I linked to earlier.


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2017)

Does that help?i have bothered fiddling around to get it sitting properly but hopefully that gives you an idea of squeezing it in. I usually leave mine in the bracket and remove the whole thing rather than leaving the bracket on the bike as it is easy to do.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2017)

The Aldi site gives this picture:


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Sep 2017)

I've got the aldi on (rear) as pictured above.Used it all year in all weathers and still going strong.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> your orange justice


Is that a superhero?


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Is that a superhero?
> 
> View attachment 375348


Sorry sloppy typing and autocorrect


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Aldi site gives this picture:
> View attachment 375346


It won't work like that but thanks


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> It won't work like that but thanks


But will it work if mounted the way I put the red one on the handlebars?


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> But will it work if mounted the way I put the red one on the handlebars?


Indeed


----------



## oldstrath (25 Sep 2017)

The Ixon core would probably fit, or could you fit a light at the fork crown?


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Sep 2017)

The square bit on the back of the Aldi light shown can be inserted into the bracket on any side... i.e. 2 positions upright, 2 positions side to side. Each side of the lump on the back is the same length.

It will thus sit horizontal or vertical depending on how you insert it into the square holder.

The holder itself is hinged with a screw to tighten it, so you can adjust the angle.

HTH.


----------



## vickster (27 Sep 2017)

Thanks. There's not an Aldi especially close, probably won't be able to get there tomorrow. Might see if there's any left at weekend


----------



## mjr (28 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> Both ways... it was vertical in the mounted phone so that it lined up with my seat post.... I'll go and mount it on the front of my bike now for you....


One I've seen cracked across where the square mounting post meets the light body within a few months. I suspect that was due to vibrations from the road (23mm tyres FWIW) and more likely with the light mounted vertically. The corners on the square post don't seem very rounded so look like likely stress points.


----------



## andrew_s (28 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> Thanks. There's not an Aldi especially close, probably won't be able to get there tomorrow. Might see if there's any left at weekend


The front ones should be OK, the rear seem to sell faster (both last year and in my local Aldi tonight).


----------



## summerdays (28 Sep 2017)

They had neither in my Aldi... I may try a different one tomorrow... I did pick up gloves though!


----------



## vickster (28 Sep 2017)

andrew_s said:


> The front ones should be OK, the rear seem to sell faster (both last year and in my local Aldi tonight).


I think I'm going to get the Exposure trace for £35 or thereabouts


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Sep 2017)

I have the trace it’s fantastic for grabbing attention but nae good to see with ! I use it in the early spring and summer mornings as a main light but switch too the higher output Moon 780 . Exposure make nice stuff, pays your money etc etc .


----------



## vickster (30 Sep 2017)

Just got the trace, I really don't ride anywhere very dark, almost always street lights


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Oct 2017)

I like the flash mode on it , really grabs the attention of other road users without the sick inducing strobe on these cheap chinese lights !


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2017)

I've ordered one of these on a price match (£20.99 at Tredz), I fear the Exposure is just a bit too small as an only light.

I'll dither a bit more once I've picked up the Moon and then decide which to return

https://www.evanscycles.com/moon-meteor-x-auto-pro-front-light-EV276568


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Oct 2017)

Damm ,missed out on that. My current Moon Xp780 has developed an auto switch off mode when I go over bumps  So on the look out for a cheap front to see with light, that will see me till Christmas. Hopefully Santa can then bring me something from Exposure or Hope  Any cheap lights that offer a decent amount of illumination ? Oh rechargeable and run times that are not gonna be limiting.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Oct 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> Damm ,missed out on that.


https://www.merlincycles.com/moon-meteor-x-auto-front-light-93606.html


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Oct 2017)




----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Oct 2017)

seems to be a difference there is pro version which is 700 lumens, the other is 450 ?? Halfords have the 450 for a shade under £20 , click and collect tomorrow. Might just plump for that and be done.


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2017)

I’m getting on fine with the moon. Just be very careful about keeping it in your trunk bag and getting switched on....it gets very hot!


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Oct 2017)

Ordered the 450 non pro version from Halfords, pick up tomorrow . My neighbour has given me a loan of his exposure Diablo for the commute tomorrow! Shall see how I get on with it .


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Oct 2017)

Ok just for info the one i got which is the Moon Meteor X auto is only 450 lumens on strobe/flash mode. In normal mode it maxes 320 lumens. A wee bit misleading ! Quite a spotty light however will give it a good run tomorrow morning. Sure it will be enough but may look for something else over the festive period !


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Oct 2017)

Ok nearly a week in with this light, its actually decent for the price, bright enough for dark roads. Although I reckon I may buy another so I have two however one caveat and that is the auto off option. Need to see if to can be disabled, other than tape over the sensor, its the most idiotic option on it. Light was switching off and in traffic this morning as it reckoned it was light enough not to be on !!! Took we a wee while to work out what was going on  thought it was bust !


----------



## crazyjoe101 (31 Oct 2017)

I see this thread is pretty much solved but other might find this useful so I'll chime in anyway.

I normally use AA or AAA powered lights and use a cheap versatile charger such as this and use high quality rechargeable batteries. These batteries will easily outlive the cheap ones integrated in the vast majority of bike lights and can be replaced in an emergency with readily available disposable batteries. For the lights themselves I normally use Cateye mostly this and this one, they perform well except for occasional susceptibility to horrific weather but they last a long enough for their low price and have good mounts which let them go almost anywhere.
It's funny, 'disposable' battery powered lights seem to be viewed as obsolete in a way now when in fact I find them to be far superior to anything in a similar price bracket.


----------



## jefmcg (31 Oct 2017)

crazyjoe101 said:


> hese batteries will easily outlive the cheap ones integrated in the vast majority of bike lights


I really do appreciate the benefits of AA batteries, but I think most rechargeable lights come with Li-ion batteries, which are no slouches.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (31 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I really do appreciate the benefits of AA batteries, but I think most rechargeable lights come with Li-ion batteries, which are no slouches.


It's good technology certainly, I use Li-ion cells to power my summer bike headlamp because they can provide a good power output but my issue is with integrated batteries generally as the quality can be questionable unless you are buying fairly high end and should your lights last well they will always be limited by the battery when it gives up the ghost after many charge cycles.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (31 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5021288, member: 259"]This is the big advantage of using a standard battery size for me.[/QUOTE]
When I go on a long ride or mini tour I just charge them up full and they usually last until way after I am back home, if not I can carry a small pack with spares or simply buy more, very care free.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Oct 2017)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I see this thread is pretty much solved but other might find this useful so I'll chime in anyway.
> 
> I normally use AA or AAA powered lights and use a cheap versatile charger such as this and use high quality rechargeable batteries. These batteries will easily outlive the cheap ones integrated in the vast majority of bike lights and can be replaced in an emergency with readily available disposable batteries. For the lights themselves I normally use Cateye mostly this and this one, they perform well except for occasional susceptibility to horrific weather but they last a long enough for their low price and have good mounts which let them go almost anywhere.
> It's funny, 'disposable' battery powered lights seem to be viewed as obsolete in a way now when in fact I find them to be far superior to anything in a similar price bracket.


 The models bought by the OP and myself come with replacable batteries , would not go back to AA or AAA . My lights break before the batteries break!


----------



## mjr (31 Oct 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> The models bought by the OP and myself come with replacable batteries , would not go back to AA or AAA . My lights break before the batteries break!


Buy better lights then. Not outlasting a battery seems pretty poor.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Oct 2017)

I must be particularly hard on lights or its the Scottish weather ? My last light packed in after two winters . My neighbour has now had two exposure lights repaired now as they have also broken after a couple of years ! We might just be unlucky !


----------



## mjr (1 Nov 2017)

I bought my little Axa Pico dynamo light from Germany in November 2013. My oldest Cateye BS LED battery light is much older than that and it's from long before I kept receipts. I don't think you're particularly unlucky - I feel there's been a race to the bottom in lighting because Brits keep paying big money for substandard shoot and plenty of cyclists are willing to keep on defending such lights.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2017)

To be fair, I do have a Cateye tripleshot from years ago, even after modifying the LEDs for Soeul P4s ( they were the best at the time ) still works albeit the battery pack is not as good now. So you do have a point !


----------



## crazyjoe101 (1 Nov 2017)

I lose and destroy lights fairly often, I'm not sure how happy I would be about expensive removeable lights, the low end Cateye ones strike the right balance for me because of they grt water damage they still work after a dry out anyway and generally don't otherwise fail.

On my winter bike/tourer I do have some nice quality dymano lighting which is truly brilliant and since they are bolted on I don't fret about destroying or losing them.


----------

